# Moving to McKinney... road or mtb bike?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Ill be moving to McKinney in this upcoming summer. My question is... does the area have more road or mountain trails? I ask because Im thinking about purchasing a new bike when I get acclimated to the town but if its more of a mtb friendly zone... then i might as well get a mtb versus another road bike.

Whats your opinion?


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Dallas/Ft Worth area has large crowds of followers in both the on and off road arena. You can check out most of the off road options by looking into DORBA (Dallas Off Road Bike Association). I don't think there is a road version of the group as there are several road groups around. 

Our off road trails do close when they are wet. The soil in this area does NOT make for fun riding at all as it is clay and sticks to everything (want to ride with a wheelset that weighs 20 pounds?). If I could only have 1 bike, I would go with a mountain bike... of course, that is what I did, at first.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

McKinney Texas? Road or Mountain?

You have to go for a road bike. You are not far from Richardson Bike Mart, supporters of Lance Armstrong. There is a great deal of road riding in the Metroplex. Also, there are regularly scheduled rides, from Paris to Stephenville, and in between.

If you want to see and be seen, do the grueling tour of White Rock Lake in Dallas on a weekend with a zillion other hard-core roadies testing their mettle. Just kidding. The main challenge there is the bike traffic.

If you really want to be tested, do the August 27th Hotter'N Hell Hundred, in Wichita Falls - not that hard to travel to for a well-recognized, very large, organized ride.

Solo, I have circumnavigated Lavon Lake and Lake Ray Hubbard by bike. Not the most scenic ride, but each is an interesting challenge.


----------

